# Biofuel?



## Cruuzin (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, first post and a question. I have not purchased the car yet, been lurking on this site for a while. Looks like I will buy after the first of the year. Has anyone run biofuel in their diesel? I found somewhere that B20 fuel is approved for use in the diesel. Also did a test drive of the car yesterday. It is remarkable to see 52 miles per gallon, with the cruse set at 75!

Cheers

Cruuzin


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been using Bio-diesel and I have had no issues. Right now it is B5 for the winter, but the station does carry B20 in addition to B5 in the summertime. Please make sure that if you do use Bio, check the oil levels each fill up! You need to make sure that the oil levels aren't rising too much due to cylinder wash down during active regen cycles.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

please post your experience with B20 if you run a significant amount of it. Just curious.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I would Advise NOT to run Bio-diesel in this car , Yes I know your are wanting to know why . Look up on the TDI club all the Issues Bio Diesel WILL cause . I used to make my own ASTM bio Diesel and I no longer will endorse use of it after i have seen the issues it will cause in a Modern Diesel .. Old school is no problem and SVO/WVO as well . I say this again Don't use it in this car it will cause injector and piston problems .


----------



## Cruuzin (Nov 29, 2013)

Gotdiesel thanks. I have done some more research, and I won't be using it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I use B5 max. WIth this, no issues.


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

ASTM grade, commercial B20 from a reputable retailer should be fine. Chevy allows it, as does Ford. You can check out other manufacturers' positions here. You should be more worried about the 80-95% petroleum diesel in your blend. I had two VW service managers (at separate dealerships) tell me the VW high-pressure fuel pump failures stemmed in large part from sub-par _petroleum _(italics mine) diesel.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Like others have said, the manual says you can. Then it goes on to essentially say Chevy does not endorse or condone the usage... but...

I will never put it in mine. I think there are too many variables. Some forms of bio might be good. Many, over the long term, sound to be pretty bad though.


----------

